# /etc/conf.d/net add route

## GhostTyper

Hello everyone,

i want net.eth0 to produce the following route at boot (for example):

route add IPA.IPB.IPC.IPD eth0

Where IPA.IPB.IPC.IPD is not in my local logical network. (You need to substitute IPA.IPB.IPC.IPD with a real IP-Address.)

i tried (/etc/conf.d/net):

routes_eth0="IPA.IPB.IPC.IPD dev eth0" and routes_eth0="IPA.IPB.IPC.IPD via eth0" and so on, but nothing didn't work yet.  :Sad: 

----------

## DawgG

GW has to reachable first, you might need to set that up with a static route before.

i suggest you set everything up manually first (first ifconfig, then route, best use the route-command with detailed and correct syntax ->man route). if it works, put the config into /etc/conf.d/net and make sure everything comes up automagically.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

